# new addition to my betta bowl!!!



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

I came home from work yesterday and was having a crappy day and my girlfrend got me a female betta for the large bowl my other lives in (its a giant wine glass we are talkin about 2 gal lol) is there anything i need to do more to care for them so they will breed im kinda new to bettas but i wanna learn any info is great thanks.


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd watch them closely... males and females will fight to the death just like 2 males would... in a big enough tank its possible to keep them together, but 2 gallons is definatly not enough. Do you have a heater? Bettas like at least a constant 78 degrees. Without a filter daily or at least every other day water changes are necessary


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

the female is hiding in the plant i thought that the bowl wasnt big enough but i dont see any aggression issues with eitherthey live in my living room which is about 76 78 degrees and no filter in with them either. So with the new info i have just received it they are gonna reproduce they need a new home lol and actually that glass is more like 5 gal now that i am sizing it up


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I wouldnt keep a male and female togther simply because of the stress issue. Unlike 2 female bettas kept together, the male and female will never gain that respect dominance thing like females would. I have kept 2-3 females together in a 10g and they found their pecking order and all that. But with a male and female, one will always hide from the other and one will always try to kill the other. Hahha. So yeah, I would definately take them out of there...either have two different bowls, or sell one. Thats just my advice though. But if you are thinking of breeding, there is alot to do to get ready for that one and have the tiny fry live. If you even want to go into that, I can help out, but it requires alllllllot of work


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd be really really careful. They like to fight a lot, and they ususally come out of something like that at least sort of hurt in some way (at best). There are a lot of other threads on this website that talk about betas breeding that would be helpful.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i dont think its fair to that poor female honestly.


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

Honestly…You actually want them to breed? LOLOMGWTF?!?!? Do you know what you are getting yourself into? Breeding betas is a 24/7 hour job. You need a tank of at least 5 gallons and you’ll need maybe 50-100 jars for the males if you don’t cull most of them. You will have to start a culture of vinegar eel, microworms, baby brine shrimp, or infurosia to give them proper food. Do you really think you are one of the chosen ones (LOL)?? When you are ready, we will come.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

If you house the male and female together on a regular basis, in my experience, they won't want to breed at all. They will get too complacent with each others company. As a breeder myself I keep all my males and females seperate. Females will squabble amongst themselves and do tremendous damage to each others fins so I just keep them all in individual tanks and make sure they can't see the males I intend on breeding them with at all until I want to spawn them. Another good tip is to make sure you get a darker coloured female for the simple reason that you can't really see the vertical barring (sign that she is ready to breed) on the lighter ones like cream/whites. I had that problem with my Cream female "starbuck', tried to spawn her twice but both times I had no idea if she was interested in the male or not and she ended up mauling him to the point where he died of shock shortly after. At the moment I've got 2 dark coloured females. If/when you decide to breed them you will need a decent sized tank (like 10ga), plant cover for the female to hide, half a Styrofoam cup and either an active culture (vinegar eels, microworms, infursosia) or 2 constant hatcheries of baby brine shrimp (newly hatch brine shrimp a.k.a Sea Monkey's) or frozen baby brine shrimp. Be warned though, Betta's can have up to 300 fry and if u manage to get even 50% of those to maturity you will still need to find 150 jars/containers to house them in once they start to fight and kill each other off, for me that was at 3 weeks of age. Also they also require dailt 100% water changes and eat A LOT! You have to feed them every 4 hours so it's like having a newborn. You can't really have a full-time 9-5 job and expect to raise a spawn unless you have someone at home when you aren't.

Anyway good luck to you.


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

with every one bad habit quit another begins i have found that this is my new fix (other than my wife) i thought it would be interesting to try and breed them now knowing what i need to do i simply do not have the space i got the times its a housing issue lol (had a heck of alot of work) thank you for your info on this and FYI: the male and female have been seperated i think i will stick to breeding the guppys and swordtails i have lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are serious about breeding dont let anyone here discourage you. There is a stick in the betta section. Read it, hit the net and read more. It is a very time consuming job but not impossible.


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

my new place has alot of room were it would be more possible to have several areas to raise them i just dont have the time this month lol thanks guys for all the info


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Haha s10fishguy I like that you say you won't have time this month..like it's a guarantee that they will spawn first time outta the gate. It took me 25 failed attempts to spawn mine first go. It can take a while to get the conditions right and a pair that like each other. Sometimes no matter how much you want them to spawn a pair just doesn't like each other. All you need for the first month or so (depending on the spawn) is the 10ga tank and enough time to do a 100% water change once a day (as well as someone to feed them) they may not even start fighting until they are 2 months or so it just depends on the spawn. My first lot were all together for 6 weeks and still not fighting but I had another 3 week old spawn that had started to so I just separated them all. 

Good luck


----------

